# fat partitions in fstab



## J_Tiger (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a fat partition that contains an assortment of files.  Currently it is set up so that I can read and write to it with my user account.

Ideally I want all users to be able to do this.

Here's my fstab:


```
# Device	Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump     Pass#
/dev/ad4s4b	none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/ad4s4a	/		ufs	rw		1	1
/dev/ad4s4e	/home		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad4s4f	/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad4s4d	/var		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad4s8	/content	msdosfs	rw,-u=J_Tiger	0	0
/dev/acd0	/cdrom		cd9660	ro,noauto
```

I've been searching for a solution, and putting "rw,-u=J_Tiger", under options was all I found.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2009)

What are the permissions on the /content directory itself?

`% ls -ld /content`


----------



## Beastie (Dec 15, 2009)

Make the /content directory accessible to the world using chmod(1) and remove the *-u* option from /etc/fstab. You may also want to enable the *longnames* option if you need it.


----------



## J_Tiger (Dec 15, 2009)

Just set the permissions.  Solved.  Thanks.


----------

